# When Sheep Go Shopping



## Queen Mum (Sep 25, 2012)

I guess they needed a bike.



And the camera from inside the shop. 

Apparently they didn't see the model they wanted.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 30, 2012)

silly sheep!


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Too funny!!!!  Thanks for sharing that


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

That's funny.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe they were shopping for new wool coats and realized they were in wrong store, I am sure we have all done that before
(wrong store). Or maybe it was the best distracted Robbery ever


----------

